# Italian Humidor? Who knows this?



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

I have been offered a humidor that the owner says cost $3,000 new. Said is was purchased in Italy and it does say made in Italy on the bottom, Does anyone know this? If you do, please provide me as much info as possible.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Most heirloom quality humidors have their name , Initials or logo listed on the inside or underside of the box. Were there any distinguishing marks beyond made in Italy? If not try a google image search and see if you come up with any matches.


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry to say, but the only words that can be found is a small sticker on the bottom (Made In Italy). Tried google images, using "italian humidors" and nothing came up that looked like this one. I am finding it hard to believe that an expensive humidor would have a sticker on the bottom and not have a brand name. However I do have one that was made as a promotional POS for a major cigar company and it did not have any written info on it. Thanks to the guys here on Puff, an I.D. was made. 
Any other search ideas would be appreciated. 
Thanks for your reply, David.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Let's see some more pics of the outside and one of the inside and we'll see what we can do.


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

I have tried to post more pictures, buy this is what comes up:

The page at Puff.com - Cigar Reviews, Cigar News, Cigar Forums, Cigar Videos, Cigar Interviews and more! says:
Italian Humidor4.jpg exceeds your quota by 51.4KB

Don't know how to get around that one.


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, all I had to do was clean out some of the previous pictures. Hope this helps.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I know i'm probably stating the obvious here, but did you check to see if Credo made it?


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

MDSPHOTO said:


> I know i'm probably stating the obvious here, but did you check to see if Credo made it?


Can't seem to find any Credo humidors. Lots of humidifiers and other accessories. The two humidifiers that are shown in the picture are Credos and retail for about $90 each. That indicates that the humidor is of good quality. I think I have found the shop in Italy that may have sold the humidor and have emailed them with pictures. No response so far.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Coasty said:


> Can't seem to find any Credo humidors. Lots of humidifiers and other accessories. The two humidifiers that are shown in the picture are Credos and retail for about $90 each. That indicates that the humidor is of good quality. I think I have found the shop in Italy that may have sold the humidor and have emailed them with pictures. No response so far.


I would also send an email to credo, they may have a contract to supply the humidifiers to the humidor manufacturer and could give you a lead.


----------



## Shane Reed (Jun 10, 2017)

Just bought this same Humidor today for $60.00.

Any updates?


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

Shane Reed said:


> Just bought this same Humidor today for $60.00.
> 
> Any updates?


Hello. Welcome to Puff. Please take the time to introduce yourself in the intro forum.

Nice humidor, but it's clearly not worth $3000. It's a very typical 50-75 count humidor. If I was to pay $3000 for a humidor, it had better hold 3000 cigars!

Also, after you introduce yourself, head over to the accessories forum and research humidity, temperature control and hygrometers. The stuff that comes with that humidor should be avoided....typically.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Shane Reed said:


> Just bought this same Humidor today for $60.00.
> 
> Any updates?


Really? Post a picture to compare. If its not the same than the info in this thread is useless to you.


----------



## Shane Reed (Jun 10, 2017)

Del Fuego said:


> Hello. Welcome to Puff. Please take the time to introduce yourself in the intro forum.
> 
> Nice humidor, but it's clearly not worth $3000. It's a very typical 50-75 count humidor. If I was to pay $3000 for a humidor, it had better hold 3000 cigars!
> 
> Also, after you introduce yourself, head over to the accessories forum and research humidity, temperature control and hygrometers. The stuff that comes with that humidor should be avoided....typically.


I will do the intro soon.

It is 100 percent Not a typical humidor. It holds close to 300 sticks. The dimensions are 18 x 12 x9.

When I compare the pattern of mine to the pattern of the previous photos, the hardware is the same but the wood is not identical, so most likely handmade. Plus the credo 70's are roughly 60.00 bucks each.

I'll post pics soon.


----------



## Shane Reed (Jun 10, 2017)

Here you go.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Don't have any info, but it is a Real wood humidor and not some veneered cheap azz pos!


----------



## Shane Reed (Jun 10, 2017)

Got her setup.... I kept the silver Credo, just for looks.


----------



## Shane Reed (Jun 10, 2017)

Wish I had the original key....can't get the lock to work with any of the three that I have.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Shane Reed said:


> Wish I had the original key....can't get the lock to work with any of the three that I have.


And the thread jacking begins. SMH


----------



## Shane Reed (Jun 10, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> And the thread jacking begins. SMH


I think it will be ok, since I raised this post from the dead.

Are you gonna be ok?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Shane Reed said:


> I think it will be ok, since I raised this post from the dead.
> 
> Are you gonna be ok?


Too me it's still on the humidor topic..

Keys are no biggie unless you have some shady friends.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Dangit, I did it again! I can't see post dates on my phone. I can on the tab but not the Note 5. SMH, my apologies. Yes, I'll be just fine thanks.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice humi BTW. I see you gotter filled; how long did you season it for?


----------



## Shane Reed (Jun 10, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Nice humi BTW. I see you gotter filled; how long did you season it for?


Actually was ready seasoned when I got it. Plus with the Oasis not worried.

:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Shane Reed said:


> Actually was ready seasoned when I got it. Plus with the Oasis not worried.
> 
> :vs_cool:


It may just be me buy I don't trust anyone to do it right but me.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane Reed (Jun 10, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> It may just be me buy I don't trust anyone to do it right but me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


It was a used humidor.

Does the oasis not make it fool proof anyway?

Just curious.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Shane Reed said:


> It was a used humidor.
> 
> Does the oasis not make it fool proof anyway?
> 
> Just curious.


The wood will soak up the moisture given off by the oasis. The oasis will keep running trying to meet it's programmed setting. You're cigars will be stuck in the middle acting like little 10$ sponges.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane Reed (Jun 10, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> The wood will soak up the moisture given off by the oasis. The oasis will keep running trying to meet it's programmed setting. You're cigars will be stuck in the middle acting like little 10$ sponges.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Cool, luckily the cigars I put in there were from a already seasoned steady 5 month old humidor.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Shane Reed said:


> Cool, luckily the cigars I put in there were from a already seasoned steady 5 month old humidor.


I don't think you got my point...If the wood isn't seasoned the oasis will stay running. Your cigars will soak up as much moisture as they're given. With the oasis situated directly above them it theoretically could be raining moisture right onto your sticks constantly. Trying to get the rh up to compensate for the dry wood. Hopefully you're correct and it was seasoned properly.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane Reed (Jun 10, 2017)

```

```



UBC03 said:


> I don't think you got my point...If the wood isn't seasoned the oasis will stay running. Your cigars will soak up as much moisture as they're given. With the oasis situated directly above them it theoretically could be raining moisture right onto your sticks constantly. Trying to get the rh up to compensate for the dry wood. Hopefully you're correct and it was seasoned properly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yes sir, I understood. I have had my oasis since day one. I know how it works. My oasis shut off within 30 mins of install on this humidor. Doesn't come back on till I open the lid.

Respectfully.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Shane Reed said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Yes sir, I understood. I have had my oasis since day one. I know how it works. My oasis shut off within 30 mins of install on this humidor. Doesn't come back on till I open the lid.
> ...


I had to make sure you understood.. I was more worried about your smokes than you thinking I was a jaggoff... Glad all is well.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane Reed (Jun 10, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> I had to make sure you understood.. I was more worried about your smokes than you thinking I was a jaggoff... Glad all is well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Greatly appreciated, one cannot be too careful with our "babies"

Have a great week.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Exactly

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Shane Reed said:


> I think it will be ok, since I raised this post from the dead.
> 
> Are you gonna be ok?


I just now realized OP was from 2014. My mistake. I thought you picked up one just days after the OP. I apologize for sounding rude. Glad yours is up and running. Looks pretty slick.


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

I was not able to find this humidor anywhere on the web.

Out of curiosity, how did you manage to find this thread? It's nearly impossible to find a photo of this humidor. Yet, you bought one the other day and then somehow managed to find this thread with the same humidor.

How?


----------



## Shane Reed (Jun 10, 2017)

Del Fuego said:


> I was not able to find this humidor anywhere on the web.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how did you manage to find this thread? It's nearly impossible to find a photo of this humidor. Yet, you bought one the other day and then somehow managed to find this thread with the same humidor.
> 
> How?


I googled made in Italy humidor and started searching images....actually did it from my phone and found it within 5 minutes.:nerd2:

I am still as clueless as you at this point.

Awesome humidor, though.

Congrats defiantly heirloom grade.


----------



## ckral312 (Dec 28, 2017)

This was selling at Costco about 20 years ago for 450. I still have it . Great !!


----------



## ckral312 (Dec 28, 2017)

*italian humidor*



Shane Reed said:


> I googled made in Italy humidor and started searching images....actually did it from my phone and found it within 5 minutes.:nerd2:
> 
> I am still as clueless as you at this point.
> 
> ...


I bought this at Costco over 20 years ago for 450


----------



## ckral312 (Dec 28, 2017)

*italian humidor*



Coasty said:


> I have been offered a humidor that the owner says cost $3,000 new. Said is was purchased in Italy and it does say made in Italy on the bottom, Does anyone know this? If you do, please provide me as much info as possible.
> View attachment 49424


I have the same humidor . I have it since the 90' s


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

ckral312 said:


> I have the same humidor . I have it since the 90' s


Don't think he's gonna answer you, but lemme guess....Costco and $450? 
Welcome to the forum. Please take a minute, if you plan on sticking around, and head on over to the new member intro thread and give us some info about yourself. While you're at it, also read up on the forum rules and other pertinent info (Sticky) there. :wink2:


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Don't think he's gonna answer you, but lemme guess....Costco and $450?
> Welcome to the forum. Please take a minute, if you plan on sticking around, and head on over to the new member intro thread and give us some info about yourself. While you're at it, also read up on the forum rules and other pertinent info (Sticky) there. :wink2:


Stop making sense....sheeeesh


----------

